# Mijas Pueblo ADSL



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi everyone

We are now in sunny Spain. What a journey wouldn't like to do that again. We are starting to find our feet now. Got a few questions for you, hopefully you can help 

We are looking at renting a place long term in Mijas pueblo. Was wondering if any of you knew what like the ADSL connection is there? Also do you know how long it takes to get installed?

Thanks

Pete


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> We are now in sunny Spain. What a journey wouldn't like to do that again. We are starting to find our feet now. Got a few questions for you, hopefully you can help
> 
> ...


I can't tell you if ADSL is available over there. But if it is (including a free port etc.) and there is already an existing Telefonica line the installation is quick. Telefonica told us 7-10 days but we were online within 3 days of calling the service line. If you would go with another provider it naturally takes longer.


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Is telefonica the best? We will be needing a fairly good connection with unlimited downloads as we use the Internet constantly.


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

Telefonica are a nightmare servicewise - but in many cases the best option as most other ADSL providers just resell via their cables and have to rely on Telefonica service anyway - and their speed is usually higher than the variety of alternative options.

The lines here go up to 6mb (512kb up) but in other parts of town they can offer slightly faster ones. The downloads are indeed unlimited on their standard packages.

Telefonica has seemingly tried upping their efforts recently with for instance the occational availability of supportstaff who speaks english and such ... but generally, low expectations are adviced.



spanishhopeful said:


> Is telefonica the best? We will be needing a fairly good connection with unlimited downloads as we use the Internet constantly.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> Is telefonica the best? We will be needing a fairly good connection with unlimited downloads as we use the Internet constantly.


As Morten said, it depends on your area, but a lot of ADSL providers just re-sell the Telefonica line and all the servicing is done by Telefonica or Telefonica contractors. The other thing is the price, other providers are usually cheaper than Telefonica. But switching your line from Telefonica to another provider can take a bit longer, cause the big T is not too happy to lose customers.


Personally we are quite happy with Telefonica here. But you have to accept regular outtakes, especially when it rains lol. Our main issue here is the quality of the telephone lines up to our villa, which another provider wouldnt change. Saying that I am playing with the idea to switch our line to another provider soon, now that our Telefonica adsl offer ran out and the monthly bill went up to 70€!

Another alternative is a wireless provider, they usually set you up quite quickly, but their quality varies massively from good to terribad! Speed is often clearly below ADSL, mostly 1-2 mbit.


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

So can you get better deals with the other companies like better prices or included calls or stuff like that or do telefonica do these sort of deals too?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

spanishhopeful said:


> So can you get better deals with the other companies like better prices or included calls or stuff like that or do telefonica do these sort of deals too?



Telefonica do good offers for new customers but when the offer period runs out the prices shoot up. At that point, consider switching to another provider like Jazztel. Even just telling Telefonica (now called Movistar) that you are planning to switch can sometimes lead them to offer a matching price.

For example at the moment they are offering 10 Mb ADSL for €20.20 a month for six months, then six months at €26.90 (plus 18% IVA). After that, they charge what they like.

You have to add €14 + IVA a month line rental onto that - that's in the small print!

They all offer free inland calls.

Movistar ADSL10 Mb


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I use Telefonica for phone T.V. and internet and have done for years.

I cannot fault them, 

Hepa


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the info looks like I will try telefonica on the 10mb ADSL and phone line. For 34 euro a month can't fault it really. Fingers crossed I can get near the 10mb but would be happy with half that. Is it easier to order it online or do most if the operators speak English when you phone to order it?

Thanks

Pete


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> Thanks for all the info looks like I will try telefonica on the 10mb ADSL and phone line. For 34 euro a month can't fault it really. Fingers crossed I can get near the 10mb but would be happy with half that. Is it easier to order it online or do most if the operators speak English when you phone to order it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pete




ring 1004 & just keep saying ENGLISH until someone does


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> ring 1004 & just keep saying ENGLISH until someone does


 rofl this has to be the best quote I have read in weeks. Defo cheered up my day. I am learning Spanish but not enough to try and order Internet over the phone! Would probably end up with 3 phone lines a VPN and 3 servers!

Will try phoning them first see if I cab do it if not will order it online and hope for the best.

Thanks

Pete


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You could try PMing Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - View Profile: lynn Lynn from the forum??? She is in that area and may have some answers for you

Jo xxx


----------



## neilb (Feb 21, 2011)

I doubt you will get 10mb.

Try to order your internet and phone on their website.

It easy to order and it's nearly always quicker than phoning.

If you can't get Telefonica then you can always use Wireless Internet.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> rofl this has to be the best quote I have read in weeks. Defo cheered up my day. I am learning Spanish but not enough to try and order Internet over the phone! Would probably end up with 3 phone lines a VPN and 3 servers!
> 
> Will try phoning them first see if I cab do it if not will order it online and hope for the best.
> 
> ...


actually it should work too

they do have English-speaking operators who they will put you through to

sometimes when you ring though, you will get a string of recorded messages - you know - press 1 for.........press 2 for........... - & if you don't speak Spanish you won't know what to press

so really & truly, just keep saying ENGLISH, & eventually someone will come on the line


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> actually it should work too
> 
> they do have English-speaking operators who they will put you through to
> 
> ...


Yes, this does work!

They have a lot more English speakers in the sales department than in the breakdowns department. It can be a bit of a pain finding someone who speaks English if you have a problem. But it is ten times better than it was three years ago.


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone will try it out when we move in. Do telefonica throttle you after going over a certain download limit or is it true unlimited?


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> You could try PMing Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - View Profile: lynn Lynn from the forum??? She is in that area and may have some answers for you
> 
> Jo xxx


Hello, its me!

Where exactly is the property? Directly in the pueblo or just outside? There are parts of the mountain that are problematic for adsl, as my parents had a problem with moviestar giving them adsl for a while, but I think it's getting better. I'm off the carretera, and we've got adsl no problem.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

spanishhopeful said:


> Thanks everyone will try it out when we move in. Do telefonica throttle you after going over a certain download limit or is it true unlimited?


No throttle - yet. But they are thinking about introducing a lower tariff with a download limit, so check the contract carefully.


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Guys

Just spoke with movistar and they said that we would get 3MB there. Is this accurate or is that the top end of the spectrum?

Thanks

Pete


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just spoke with movistar and they said that we would get 3MB there. Is this accurate or is that the top end of the spectrum?
> 
> ...


that would be the maximum you'd get


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> that would be the maximum you'd get


So potentially it could be slower? It wouldnt go as low as 1MB or less would it?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> So potentially it could be slower? It wouldnt go as low as 1MB or less would it?


it could

we usually get around 5-6MB - our contract is 6

it seemed really slow a couple of days ago & a speedtest gave 1.2!!


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

ok thanks

maybe we really need to reconsider this. Does anyone know where we can get a higher speed would we have to go into the heart of the costas? 

Pete


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok Maybe need a bit more help. If anyone on here lives west of Malaga like in Mijas, fuengirola, benalmadena, estepona, calahoda, even alhaurin el grande or de la torre and you have ADSL is there any chance you could post what speed you get and what area you are in. If you don't feel confortable doing that here could you pm me please.

Thanks

Pete


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

All this won't help you much. The speed depends on line quality and "noise level". The achievable speed can vary from street to street and sometimes even from house to house.

As a general thing when it comes to Telefonica ADSL: They sell you 3, 6 and 10 *Mbit*, but in most cases only connect you with 3000, 6000 and 10,000 *kbit* (less if the line quality doesnt allow more, some peopel are only running on 256kbit or 1 mbit lines), which effectively is less than advertised. Saying all that - it is common practise with most ISPs to do it that way.


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Seb* said:


> All this won't help you much. The speed depends on line quality and "noise level". The achievable speed can vary from street to street and sometimes even from house to house.
> 
> As a general thing when it comes to Telefonica ADSL: They sell you 3, 6 and 10 Mbit, but in most cases only connect you with 3000, 6000 and 10,000 kbit (less if the line quality doesnt allow more, some peopel are only running on 256kbit or 1 mbit lines), which effectively is less than advertised. Saying all that - it is common practise with most ISPs to do it that way.


Hi Seb

Thanks for the input. I just need to find a decent sort of Internet connection. I was justthinking if I can get an idea of where has the best connections ican choose an area. There really is now way we could work off 256kb -1MB connection that would just be disastrous and I don't want to sign up for a longterm rental if those are the speeds we will be getting.

Pete


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

What about movistar fibre is there anyway I can find out what areas have fibre at the moment like a coverage map or something?


----------



## sat geek (May 5, 2011)

Hi Pete,

I would definitely use Telefonica/Movistar, You wont yet get 10Mb in Mijas pueblo, But depending on where exactly you may get 3Mb. I have clients that live there and i have asked them.

However even 3Mb is good, Depends on what you use the internet for. i have had clients try other operators and some are happy and some go back to Movistar. 

Usually the main issues are with client service rather that internet/telephone service, Due to the language problems. i wouldn't use a wireless provider as your usage is high according to your OP. 

Regards,

Carl.


----------

